# what to do with snakes in backyard



## carbrooksilkies (Jan 29, 2009)

We live on 5 acres and have had lots of snakes over the past few years, before having kids that was fine and we used to live and let live. My situation has now changed, last year my border collie was killed by a king brown, and i have 2 little girls 3 &1 wandering around my place. Does anyone have the number for any locals snake keepers in carbook that would be interested in wild snakes? Have had red belly black and brown in the last few days, at back door, and outdoor entertaining area and seeking someone who could get here in time. Last year we had 11 visitors that could have gone to better homes...


----------



## channi (Jan 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, taking snakes from the wild is not an option for most of us. Your best bet is to call a local snake catcher. I must commend you on your reluctance to use your shovel on these beautiful critters.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 29, 2009)

carbrooksilkies said:


> . Last year we had 11 visitors that could have gone to better homes...


 So what happened to those snakes? shovel?


----------



## cris (Jan 29, 2009)

I would suggest making an area around your house that is snake proof/resistant. Remove any rubbish they can use to hide in around the house. Dont have a pond near the house. If possible put a solid fence around your yard that makes it hard or impossible for snakes to get in. Removing or killing snakes wont prevent others coming into contact with your dogs or children when they are outside, it is just a bandaid solution. It is also a very good idea to teach your children and dogs to leave snakes alone.


----------



## PhilK (Jan 29, 2009)

Just leave them be... Keep your dog away from them and it won't get bitten. Same goes for your family.. Just leave them alone and you will have nothing to worry about from them.

Move any debris from around the house to minimise their chances of coming close, or entering the house and you'll be apples.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 29, 2009)

Keep the grass short in a large area where the girls play and pick up anything that a snake can use to hide under. If there is no where to hide the snakes will stay out in the longer grass, they don't tend to like staying out in the open.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 29, 2009)

if you google snake catchers of the south east qld you will find a catcher that does your area...otherwise get in contact with your local council and they should point you in the right direction...last resort ring the EPA and find out who does your area...


----------



## carbrooksilkies (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks for replies, all really nice.
Already got rid of all gardens near house( 30m rock wall 40 big gevilies, rose garden, bottle brush and have turned the whole native scene that i created over 4 years into 1000m of grass , grass is always short
but i have 200m of 6ft high lilly pilly hedge with millions of frogs, plus i breed silkie chickens so have rats and mice on and off at times.

so whatever i do im always going to have snakes, kids no not to go near snakes but we are always outside and always in the chicken pen/ horse paddocks so i will always come across these. 
I have never been able to get a snake catcher when i need one, always weekends, and once too late. 

So am only left with present solution and method that i have had to deal with about 28 odd snakes over past 5 years, last summer was rediculous with 11 snakes of which 5 reb bellies, 4 brown and 2 green (thought they were brown) 

I still have my green friend who regularly spends an afternoon in my letterbox and another in the hedge near the shed which have been regulars for the past year. So im not into "the only good snake is a dead snake thing" but I will not take any risks with family after losing a dog and having 2 very close calls myself last year.

So i ask the question again, is there anyone local to carbrook that would be interested in a phone call on the off chance to collect a bucket containing a green, brown or black new best friend.

I use a 10ft long telescopic tree lopper so im not brave or stupid but have caught these and released prior to losing my dog.


----------



## mungus (Jan 30, 2009)

You gotta do what it takes to protect your family.
Dont let anyone else tell you any different.
So sorry about the dog, that would of almost kill'd me.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

carbrooksilkies said:


> thanks for replies, all really nice.
> Already got rid of all gardens near house( 30m rock wall 40 big gevilies, rose garden, bottle brush and have turned the whole native scene that i created over 4 years into 1000m of grass , grass is always short
> but i have 200m of 6ft high lilly pilly hedge with millions of frogs, plus i breed silkie chickens so have rats and mice on and off at times.
> 
> ...


 so your saying your not prepared to get a licensed snake catcher but you risk harming yourself and the snakes by using a barbaric instrument ?...like I said RING YOUR COUNCIL ..RING YOUR LOCAL POLICE...GOOGLE ON THE INTERNET you will find a snake catcher that has a LEGAL PERMIT FROM THE EPA that can help you in that situation :|...what people have to understand is ,if everyone took that attitude I have to do what I need to do by my kids, and take it upon themselves illegally to remove ,kill or capture snakes,why have laws in the first place ?? why not let people that want them as pets go out and catch what they want ,,why not just ignore exotic rules and get ya hands on those corns that alot seem to want ...why not become a poacher and make big bucks ...take the law into your own hands why not .......who cares that snakes are protected and its illegal ..I AM PROTECTING MY INTERESTS..............as a snake catcher i have to keep within the law,how hypocritical of me to go along with the lame excuses that are constantly popping up on the forum ,justifying why people do illegal activities where snakes are concerned....SO I WONT GO ALONG WITH THE REST .....wake up and act like a responsible adult and respectable human being and do the RIGHT thing by the snakes involved..be more vigillant when outside ,if you see a snake in your yard take your kids inside,and watch where it heads off to ,make your kids aware of snakes and if they are of an age that they are to young keep them inside to play untill the snake has gone..its not going to hide and wait in ambush untill your children surface again,its going on its own business and sometimes it interacts with what your doing ...they are not out to get you or your pets on purpose,the amount of snake bites in our country per year is small considering how many snakes there are in our country...


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 30, 2009)

I was going to say call a snake catcher....but suddenly I dont think I want to get involved....:|

Dont want to cause any arguments.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 30, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> so your saying your not prepared to get a licensed snake catcher but you risk harming yourself and the snakes by using a barbaric instrument ?...like I said RING YOUR COUNCIL ..RING YOUR LOCAL POLICE...GOOGLE ON THE INTERNET you will find a snake catcher that has a LEGAL PERMIT FROM THE EPA that can help you in that situation :|...what people have to understand is ,if everyone took that attitude I have to do what I need to do by my kids, and take it upon themselves illegally to remove ,kill or capture snakes,why have laws in the first place ?? why not let people that want them as pets go out and catch what they want ,,why not just ignore exotic rules and get ya hands on those corns that alot seem to want ...why not become a poacher and make big bucks ...take the law into your own hands why not .......who cares that snakes are protected and its illegal ..I AM PROTECTING MY INTERESTS..............as a snake catcher i have to keep within the law,how hypocritical of me to go along with the lame excuses that are constantly popping up on the forum ,justifying why people do illegal activities where snakes are concerned....SO I WONT GO ALONG WITH THE REST .....wake up and act like a responsible adult and respectable human being and do the RIGHT thing by the snakes involved..be more vigillant when outside ,if you see a snake in your yard take your kids inside,and watch where it heads off to ,make your kids aware of snakes and if they are of an age that they are to young keep them inside to play untill the snake has gone..its not going to hide and wait in ambush untill your children surface again,its going on its own business and sometimes it interacts with what your doing ...they are not out to get you or your pets on purpose,the amount of snake bites in our country per year is small considering how many snakes there are in our country...



I can't see how a response like that is helping. You have a non snake person who cares enough to ask for help on a reptile forum, and you hammer them for not knowing all the laws reguarding keeping native fauna and for having a natural fear of snakes and wanting them off their property as they have kids and animals. An extemely high percentage of land owners just remove snakes themselves in several pieces, save your aggression for them.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I can't see how a response like that is helping. You have a non snake person who cares enough to ask for help on a reptile forum, and you hammer them for not knowing all the laws reguarding keeping native fauna and for having a natural fear of snakes and wanting them off their property as they have kids and animals. An extemely high percentage of land owners just remove snakes themselves in several pieces, save your aggression for them.


jason if you botherd to read back further you would have seen me offer advice to what to do ,,,,,


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> if you google snake catchers of the south east qld you will find a catcher that does your area...otherwise get in contact with your local council and they should point you in the right direction...last resort ring the EPA and find out who does your area...


you see jason read mate you might find out that little bit more ....i accept your appology


----------



## JasonL (Jan 30, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> ....i accept your appology



But I didn't.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

JasonL said:


> But I didn't.


 its ok i took it anyway:lol:


----------



## benmcalpine (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats a little arrogant


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

why is it ok for people to point out thats its illegal to cross breed pythons and to have exotics blah blah blah and thats accepted by members , but when pointing out ,after you have told the person where to get advice or help in regards to venomous snakes on property..everyone gets up in arms,and if you tell it to them straight about what they are doing is wrong...double standards, happens alot in regards to the snakes on here , if someone was catching pythons or some other harmless snake with a tree lopper it would raise a situation but its just a ven so who cares ......I dont regret what I have said , I did inform the person in an earlier post, who to contact ,which obviously wasnt good enough ,and so by asking people on here to come to her place illegally and remove the ones she is catching illegally and with a barbaric tool and I get the flames .go figure that one .....and as far as Jason jellybean I have no hard feelings towards him at all ...he expressed himself he just didnt read a little further back thats all .......oh and ben nothing wrong with a little arrogance it builds character


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

ok i just got on the website and your carbrook area EPA licensed mitigation permit holder to legally come and catch and remove snakes from your place is Geoff Jacobs and his number is 0402 016 220.......he is a very qualified man ,and a nice bloke at that to..


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm licenced to cover that area - my number is 0413 128 248.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I'm licenced to cover that area - my number is 0413 128 248.


 didnt realise you did that area too Jonno .well there you go you have two now should be able to get at least one if not the other on a day when a snake is in your yard


----------



## cris (Jan 30, 2009)

carbrooksilkies said:


> thanks for replies, all really nice.
> Already got rid of all gardens near house( 30m rock wall 40 big gevilies, rose garden, bottle brush and have turned the whole native scene that i created over 4 years into 1000m of grass , grass is always short
> but i have 200m of 6ft high lilly pilly hedge with millions of frogs, plus i breed silkie chickens so have rats and mice on and off at times.
> 
> ...



You will always have snake issues while there are heaps of frogs rodents and habitat for them, as i said relocating and killing wont make too much differance, because they will keep moving in for the food and shelter. It might be worth doing a course on moving venomous snakes, it would be much cheaper than spending a $1000 or so every year on call outs. Learning how to properly ID them would be well worth while too. Jonno from ERD should be able to help or at least direct you towards someone who can, he also does snake relocation courses.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 30, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> didnt realise you did that area too Jonno .well there you go you have two now should be able to get at least one if not the other on a day when a snake is in your yard



I'm special  I'm licenced from Gympie to Toowoomba to the Tweed.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I'm special  I'm licenced from Gympie to Toowoomba to the Tweed.


I am licenced to do Gympie regional area too .does that make me special? :lol::lol:....if only you couldve helped me out with a froggy problem ....but I heard your scared of evil laughing froggies


----------



## HoffOff (Jan 30, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> so your saying your not prepared to get a licensed snake catcher but you risk harming yourself and the snakes by using a barbaric instrument ?...like I said RING YOUR COUNCIL ..RING YOUR LOCAL POLICE...GOOGLE ON THE INTERNET you will find a snake catcher that has a LEGAL PERMIT FROM THE EPA that can help you in that situation :|...what people have to understand is ,if everyone took that attitude I have to do what I need to do by my kids, and take it upon themselves illegally to remove ,kill or capture snakes,why have laws in the first place ?? why not let people that want them as pets go out and catch what they want ,,why not just ignore exotic rules and get ya hands on those corns that alot seem to want ...why not become a poacher and make big bucks ...take the law into your own hands why not .......who cares that snakes are protected and its illegal ..I AM PROTECTING MY INTERESTS..............as a snake catcher i have to keep within the law,how hypocritical of me to go along with the lame excuses that are constantly popping up on the forum ,justifying why people do illegal activities where snakes are concerned....SO I WONT GO ALONG WITH THE REST .....wake up and act like a responsible adult and respectable human being and do the RIGHT thing by the snakes involved..be more vigillant when outside ,if you see a snake in your yard take your kids inside,and watch where it heads off to ,make your kids aware of snakes and if they are of an age that they are to young keep them inside to play untill the snake has gone..its not going to hide and wait in ambush untill your children surface again,its going on its own business and sometimes it interacts with what your doing ...they are not out to get you or your pets on purpose,the amount of snake bites in our country per year is small considering how many snakes there are in our country...


I have one question- Why do you randomly yell in all your posts?
( No ofence or anything of the like ment!)


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

snakeman112 said:


> I have one question- Why do you randomly yell in all your posts?


 because there the things that are constantly being said and not read properly .if we are able to have neon lighting it would be under that but as we dont i use caps ...its works you seen it ...


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 30, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> I am licenced to do Gympie regional area too .does that make me special? :lol::lol:....if only you couldve helped me out with a froggy problem ....but I heard your scared of evil laughing froggies



I might be scared of evil laughing frogs but at least I can ID Taipans


----------



## HoffOff (Jan 30, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> because there the things that are constantly being said and not read properly .if we are able to have neon lighting it would be under that but as we dont i use caps ...its works you seen it ...



Okies


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I might be scared of evil laughing frogs but at least I can ID Taipans


 touche JONNO but I can go down waterslides without breaking my foot:lol:


----------



## PhilK (Jan 30, 2009)

I thought call outs were free from the council? Shows how much I know!

I don't understand how carbrooksilkies can spend four years creating an awesome native landscape garden then tear it down when some native wildlife comes to live in it... If you didn't want snakes you should concrete the whole area, get rid of your frogs and your chickens (and therefore rats).. If you are unwilling to do that then you've got to accept they are ust a part of life.

Call the numbers redbelly and Jonno gave you, or do your own ven-handling course. Or just leave them be. The more you remove them the more others will come in.


----------



## edgewing (Jan 30, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> so your saying your not prepared to get a licensed snake catcher but you risk harming yourself and the snakes by using a barbaric instrument ?...like I said RING YOUR COUNCIL ..RING YOUR LOCAL POLICE...GOOGLE ON THE INTERNET you will find a snake catcher that has a LEGAL PERMIT FROM THE EPA that can help you in that situation :|...what people have to understand is ,if everyone took that attitude I have to do what I need to do by my kids, and take it upon themselves illegally to remove ,kill or capture snakes,why have laws in the first place ?? why not let people that want them as pets go out and catch what they want ,,why not just ignore exotic rules and get ya hands on those corns that alot seem to want ...why not become a poacher and make big bucks ...take the law into your own hands why not .......who cares that snakes are protected and its illegal ..I AM PROTECTING MY INTERESTS..............as a snake catcher i have to keep within the law,how hypocritical of me to go along with the lame excuses that are constantly popping up on the forum ,justifying why people do illegal activities where snakes are concerned....SO I WONT GO ALONG WITH THE REST .....wake up and act like a responsible adult and respectable human being and do the RIGHT thing by the snakes involved..be more vigillant when outside ,if you see a snake in your yard take your kids inside,and watch where it heads off to ,make your kids aware of snakes and if they are of an age that they are to young keep them inside to play untill the snake has gone..its not going to hide and wait in ambush untill your children surface again,its going on its own business and sometimes it interacts with what your doing ...they are not out to get you or your pets on purpose,the amount of snake bites in our country per year is small considering how many snakes there are in our country...



Don't hold back redbellybite, tell us how you really feel :shock:


----------



## carbrooksilkies (Jan 30, 2009)

Redbellybite, Craig here of carbrooksilkies, sorry i should have said I am a bloke, a reasonable responsible and respectable human being and was asking for other solutions. Really appreciate you showing your patience and assistance to a newbie who was trying to ask a reasonable question to find a solution to a problem. Be it a perceived or actual problem in your mind.
I have gained the solution to my problem is that there is no solution. 
By the way i only came onto the site and asked the question as i do actively look after and arrange rescue of koala's, possums, birds ect and i go out of my way to look after wildlife. My actions may seem unreasonable, however 11 venomous in a year is too many and i was trying to find a solution.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 30, 2009)

Not sure of the viability of this, nor even if it works, but friends I know from a farmland area who has horses say they plant geraniums around the property, that apparently acts as a deterrent.

Now, I have either got all of you rolling on the floor holding your aching ribs laughing uncontrollably, or perhaps thinking there may be something in it, like I said, its not something I have done, but what a friend does and says works!!! Thats in SA, and I don't know if it stands for all types of snake, or just the browns. I guess it can't hurt to think about it and try it out, the only thing that can happen is that nothing will change, or, the plants will hold a good percentage of them at bay!!!!!!

Either way, I wish you good luck


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

carbrooksilkies said:


> Redbellybite, Craig here of carbrooksilkies, sorry i should have said I am a bloke, a reasonable responsible and respectable human being and was asking for other solutions. Really appreciate you showing your patience and assistance to a newbie who was trying to ask a reasonable question to find a solution to a problem. Be it a perceived or actual problem in your mind.
> I have gained the solution to my problem is that there is no solution.
> By the way i only came onto the site and asked the question as i do actively look after and arrange rescue of koala's, possums, birds ect and i go out of my way to look after wildlife. My actions may seem unreasonable, however 11 venomous in a year is too many and i was trying to find a solution.


 and in my first post i did say where to get your solutions from ...but alot are more interested in catching the snakes themselves and then making excuses for it ...if people where out there catching and relocating Koalas by themselves because they thought they knew better or couldnt be bothered to read or find out who actually has permits to do so ,all hell would break loose ...you are a wildlife rescuer why would you allow or even use a tree lopper to catch snakes for in the first place ..you should know with your wildlife contacts who does reptiles this even to me in my opinion is worse now that you made me aware of your wildlife involvement...and i know i was harsh but the message obviously isnt getting across any other cotton wool way ......I did post a snake catchers number and you were also givin another number so now you shouldnt have any more catching by a tree lopper or worry about being stuck with a snake in your yard ....


----------



## carbrooksilkies (Jan 30, 2009)

Again, thanks for that, i like them but not enough to want to pay 100-150 time each time one is in the house or back patio.

And dont get me wrong i really appreciated your solutions they were really new and innovative ideas that i had not even considered yet.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

carbrooksilkies said:


> Again, thanks for that, i like them but not enough to want to pay 100-150 time each time one is in the house or back patio.
> 
> And dont get me wrong i really appreciated your solutions they were really new and innovative ideas that i had not even considered yet.


you are breaking the law and you call yourself a wildlife carer ,you sir ,are more worried about your hip pocket, then what should be done ..they charge very little for what they do, and you sir ,should appreciate that ,also you sir ,should learn to either cop up the cash and do the right thing or leave the snakes alone ...


----------



## malika (Jan 30, 2009)

Now please don't blast me as I am not sure the harm this may cause reptiles as I haven't done any research into this as I only found this out last night. 

A friend of mine sprinkles sulfur powder around the house to help repel snakes, and so far they have not seen any snakes around their house. It isn't water soluble however and can wash away during big rains or be absorbed into the soil eventually. But it may be something to look into.
Also have a google of snake repellers there may be something that will suit you. However I am not sure how efficient they are as I have no need or use for such things. 

Another thing which I learnt about last night is that it may be handy to have injectable vitamin C to deal with snake bites with animals. A mates horse was bitten on the mouth by a tiger snake as they are generally rife on properties over here, anyway they gave 2 doses on either side of the neck of the horse and did body work, the vet took about an hour to get to the horse and only gave the animal a half dose of anti venom. The horse pretty much lost abit of hair in the mouth and neck area but which is all growing again without any problem. This can be used with dogs as well to ASSIST in snake bites. I am not saying it is a cure but will ASSIST in recovery. You will have to do research into this, as I said I only found about this last night.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 30, 2009)

Ever thought he can't afford an extra $1500 a year to remove snakes, and not everyone who gets bitten by snakes sees them before hand. Just wondering, if all the carers are so concerned about snakes then why the call out fee, understandable if its your job but $150, I'd move it myself too before i payed that much.


----------



## LauraM (Jan 30, 2009)

mungus said:


> You gotta do what it takes to protect your family.
> Dont let anyone else tell you any different.
> So sorry about the dog, that would of almost kill'd me.


 

I agree do you you have to to protect your family.
i also dont agree with the "best snake is a dead snake" but i would prefer a dead snake to anything i love being bitten or killed by one..

Sorry about the dog  R.I.P


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 30, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Ever thought he can't afford an extra $1500 a year to remove snakes, and not everyone who gets bitten by snakes sees them before hand. Just wondering, if all the carers are so concerned about snakes then why the call out fee, understandable if its your job but $150, I'd move it myself too before i payed that much.



Because it's only fair. We are on call 24/7, we have the appropriate experience, equipment and knowledge. We are dealing with potentially deadly animals, we have advertising costs, mobile phones, fuel, cars, business names, tax, insurance, accountants and bills to pay. It is a business and businesses charge money.


----------



## PhilK (Jan 30, 2009)

Snake relocaters have other jobs too right? That isn't their sole source of income?


----------



## edgewing (Jan 30, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> you are breaking the law and you call yourself a wildlife carer ,you sir ,are more worried about your hip pocket, then what should be done ..they charge very little for what they do, and you sir ,should appreciate that ,also you sir ,should learn to either cop up the cash and do the right thing or leave the snakes alone ...



Perhaps a less confrontational approach might have produced a better result? This does not advertise the cause of the snake catcher particularly well.

I don't think anybody is advocating the wholesale slaughter of snakes however there comes a point where maybe humans and snakes cannot coexist in the same space and, unfortunately for one of them, they have to part company.

I think that carbrooksilkies was looking more for a possible solution than to be told "you should learn to cop (sic) up the money or leave the snakes alone"

I don't have that solution but those who do know better (and apparently you do) could maybe be a little less forceful and a little more helpful.

Ciao


----------



## funcouple (Jan 30, 2009)

I used to live in Mt Beauty Vic Alps. When we first moved there just coming into spring there was a 6-7ft red bellied black snake at our back door. It was trying to hind in the handle of my large pot plant. We had been under the house doing stuff and the next door nieghbor had been ih her shed moving things around so one of us disturb it from hybinating. I called the police and the local national parks to see if they could help me get rid of it as i had young children. When the national parks guy got there he said there wasnt a snake handler in the area. He told me it was a small baby snake. He went and got this thing that had three sharp edges, he pulled it away from the pot and killed it. I told him i could have done that, his responce was yes u could have so y did u call me. I didnt want it killed i wanted it relocated to the bush which was less the 5oomtrs away.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

when there is a service provided which we are on call 24 seven ..seven days a week ...we are permit holders ,and Jonno can tell you this they dont hand out permits like lollies,its a job that is taken seriously ,its a very low paying one for the amount of involvement and risk that is part of catching...we can travel up to 65km in one callout only to go home and get called again ..we can be in bed and get a call at 2am and have to drive 45kms to get a harmless green tree out of a ladys loo ...why dont you guys do your jobs for free?why dont you see if you can get a plumber to fix your broken tap or pipe and get him/her to come out at 2am ....how do you justify following some WILDLIFE laws with your captive pets but you seem to think its ok to over look the other laws? so its a have your cake and eat it too senario? most catchers will do a payment plan with people so you dont have to worry about cash up front ...I know Geoff Jacobs does not sure about Jonno...but what I am sure is these guys work hard at preserving and looking after snakes and you lot fob it off like its nothing and turn it around so us catchers should be ashamed at charging a fee ,and should be ok with people killing them even though a service is provided ...dont worry about calling an ambo next time or police take the matters in your own hands .........


----------



## dpeica (Jan 30, 2009)

We do it for free down here...


----------



## LauraM (Jan 30, 2009)

funcouple said:


> I used to live in Mt Beauty Vic Alps. When we first moved there just coming into spring there was a 6-7ft red bellied black snake at our back door. It was trying to hind in the handle of my large pot plant. We had been under the house doing stuff and the next door nieghbor had been ih her shed moving things around so one of us disturb it from hybinating. I called the police and the local national parks to see if they could help me get rid of it as i had young children. When the national parks guy got there he said there wasnt a snake handler in the area. He told me it was a small baby snake. He went and got this thing that had three sharp edges, he pulled it away from the pot and killed it. I told him i could have done that, his responce was yes u could have so y did u call me. I didnt want it killed i wanted it relocated to the bush which was less the 5oomtrs away.


 

what a jerk!


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

dpeica said:


> We do it for free down here...


 you get beer sturdy told me:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PhilK (Jan 30, 2009)

If my snake catcher had the same disposition as redbelly, I think I'd take my chances with EB in my bedroom... Scary!

I agree that snake catchers should be paid to do their work redbelly, but surely you agree that sometimes it is hard to afford the various expenses of life. Sometimes I will have to endure my leaking tap for a few weeks, or attempt to fix it myself, before calling a plumber. Wait for my cold to go away and self medicate before visiting a doctor etc.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 30, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Snake relocaters have other jobs too right? That isn't their sole source of income?



It depends...those who do it properly, do it full time so they are available all the time. Those who are only ocassionally available don't get much work as they get a reputation for being unreliable...


----------



## dpeica (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't drink.


----------



## funcouple (Jan 30, 2009)

Yep and that was from a National Park person go figure hey.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 30, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Because it's only fair. We are on call 24/7, we have the appropriate experience, equipment and knowledge. We are dealing with potentially deadly animals, we have advertising costs, mobile phones, fuel, cars, business names, tax, insurance, accountants and bills to pay. It is a business and businesses charge money.


 
Exactly why i don't think i am going to bother renewing my damage mitigation permit again. Why spend all your free time helping when all they want to do is complain. We do have fuel costs to cover, the phone calls at 3am. Throw in the risk of getting bitten by a venomous snake.



PhilK said:


> Snake relocaters have other jobs too right? That isn't their sole source of income?


 
Not all, there are a few that do it as their main source of income


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 30, 2009)

Like i said, if its a full time job then sure, charge your fees, but understand this, not all people are willing to pay $150 to remove a snake. So you drive 45 minutes to pick up a snake, so what, most of us would drive that far to and from work everyday, and i don't get travel allowance, then have to stay there for 6 hours to get that much cash. I think it's a little much to ask for someone to pay what could be 10 hours worth of work. You would probably find you'd get alot more calls if the price was a little lower, maybe charge by the hour.

And as for the plumber, if i was able to do it myself then i would, would you call an ambulance for a scratch or would you take care of it yourself?

Is it possible you don't want people moving snakes because it means less $$$ for you?


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

its my full time job ...and i charge bugger all ...and what you fail to understand is if it wasnt for the catchers there would be alot more snake bites because more people would be trying to catch or kill ...we are there for a reason and like for the 100 000 0000 000000000 snakes are protected we are the only voice they have so as a voice for the snakes i will say again learn to live with them if you cant move away or call a qualified catcher ...


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 30, 2009)

By the way, not having a go at you snake catchers but if someone already doesn't like snakes, good luck getting cash out of them to remove it.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 30, 2009)

Mudimans,

Please don't take offence to this as it is definitely not meant to be offensive - but everyone like you, who says that we charge too much, doesn't do call-outs. 

My call-out fee structure is loosely based on a $50 call out fee and then $20 per 15 minutes I am on site. If it's further than 20km away, than $1/km is tagged on top. For corporate customers this is increased. So basically, a call out for a guy down the road with an easily caught snake will be $70 ($50+$20). I more so do call-outs for the fun of it rather than the money. My income from doing the couple of hundred call-outs a year is approximately 5%, so it's not for the money.


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm a very hard man to offend Jonno  you guys do a great job, but telling someone "it's illegal" doesn't mean squat when it comes to his familys percieved threat.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 30, 2009)

G'day Mudimans,

You are definitely right. I don't follow RBB's method of explaining legalities because those legalities mean nothing anyway. I try and instill a sense of respect, a bit of knowledge and almost an aspect of responsibility to look after these animals to those in a situation like Carbrooks. I also try and explain that the perceived threat is nowhere near as threatening as they first thought. 

Cheers


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 30, 2009)

I have to agree with jonno here

even if its not a wildlife callout... 
Ive been called at 11pm on a saturday night being told that someone does not have internet and they wanted me to fix it...
when i then state its going to $150 for me to knock on the door they flipped out..
I then explained to them, Im currently at a birthday party and ill need to leave the party to go get my tools and software from home.. then drive to there place and then see if its even going to be fixable...

they said ohh.. well sure then cause its important i get internet back on tonight.

So arriving at the clients house.... i notice hes steped on the power cable for the router and pulled it out of the wall.... 
he ended up paying, and then i found out his important internet use was to chat to asian mail order brides....

So... its a bit bloody rich to say call outs should be free for relocating snakes... and to think this person has just come half way across town to relocate a venomous snake plus risk getting bitten in the process to ensure you and your family dont get bitten an remain safe.........AND you think that should be FREE....


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 30, 2009)

As far as pricing goes for relocations, i always told people that if i didn't find the snake it was free as i wasn't really providing a service, if i do capture the snake then it is $40-50 depending on the location. I see that as a fair rate and most were happy with it, especially if i had to come back more than once to find the snake, some just run into the house once you have bagged a snake. 

I don't know who has been charging $150 to remove a snake, i think that is a bit too pricey IMO anyway.


----------



## cris (Jan 30, 2009)

I think snake catchers deserve to be paid, but charging the customer is counter productive, as many will just choose to deal with it themselves. IMO the only benifit of relocation is education, but that is the most important thing anyway.



funcouple said:


> I told him i could have done that, his responce was yes u could have so y did u call me.



He has a good point, its a lot of hassle for a little snake. They may not have been able to confidently handle it, in which case they made the right choice.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day Mudimans,
> 
> You are definitely right. I don't follow RBB's method of explaining legalities because those legalities mean nothing anyway. I try and instill a sense of respect, a bit of knowledge and almost an aspect of responsibility to look after these animals to those in a situation like Carbrooks. I also try and explain that the perceived threat is nowhere near as threatening as they first thought.
> 
> Cheers


 done that before to nice little cottonwool wrapped up in sugar plum ...and gets no where....how many times do we read on here about people killing and catching and relocating and alot making excuses like they did it for the dogs or they did it for the kids ....how do you sugar coat that one ...i know i am abrupt but taking the its ok its just a boo boo approach doesnt work .....nothing seems to so do what you will but dont get on here and start protesting for one animal thats rights of living are being subjected to harms way and not give a dam about another....what honestly did you want me to say ..oh its ok you catch those snakes with that tree lopper and you see if you can get any tom rick or harry to pick them up for you and take them away to be dumped some where else and give them an influx of snakes ...i told them in the first post i did with no aggresion or anything else just plain direct help ...but the truth was he didnt want to "pay " for his help so was looking for another alternative ...thats the truth in a nutshell dont care how anyone sugar coats it


----------



## JasonL (Jan 30, 2009)

Your trying to force an outcome overnight, and it just won't work... education is what's needed, and you have to be realistic in the fact that only a small percentage of adults will listen, most are dead set in their ways and thoughts on snakes.. How many snakes died Australia wide today from shovels??? and your worried about someone doing their best to remove them alive...
I find your also a little presumptuous thinking I didn't read your first post? I did, there was nothing wrong with it, so I didn't comment on it.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

well jason how many people have drunk and driven today ? and got away with it ? but still the message gets sent out cause if you can change one persons mind then thats a start now isnt it ...and we all know the drink drive adds arent sugar coated they have resorted to being blunt adds now to...now theres a thought


----------



## cris (Jan 30, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> ....how many times do we read on here about people killing and catching and relocating and alot making excuses like they did it for the dogs or they did it for the kids ....



Seems like a very good reason to me, unfortunately if you arnt licenced you can only kill it legally, but if they can safely relocate it near by, its hardly a bad crime. I really wonder what you are on about sometimes...


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

cris said:


> Seems like a very good reason to me, unfortunately if you arnt licenced you can only kill it legally, but if they can safely relocate it near by, its hardly a bad crime. I really wonder what you are on about sometimes...


 cris do you kill everything that could put you at risk?...do you not venture outside fear of some driver running you down ? do you chew 1000 times fear of choking on your food do you wear floaties in the shower fear you could slip and drown? do you refreain from going to the beach due to shark attack? see how ridiculous it can become ...unless that venomous snake was attached to your kid , why would you need to kill it ...for everything else your child is more at risk of being killed or hurt by so much more then you spotting a snake in your yard ...thats what is needed to be known ...but as with everything else that is foriegn if you cant eat it... kill it ....


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 30, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> cris do you kill everything that could put you at risk?...do you not venture outside fear of some driver running you down ? do you chew 1000 times fear of choking on your food do you wear floaties in the shower fear you could slip and drown? do you refreain from going to the beach due to shark attack? see how ridiculous it can become ...unless that venomous snake was attached to your kid , why would you need to kill it ...for everything else your child is more at risk of being killed or hurt by so much more then you spotting a snake in your yard ...thats what is needed to be known ...but as with everything else that is foriegn if you cant eat it... kill it ....



Wow redbelly, you really are passionate about your snakes, hey? I know how you are feeling, cause I get that worked up over cats when comments are made on this site too!!!! In an ideal world, everyone would do the right thing, but we are all different, and that is what makes for sometimes heated debates on this site!!!!!!

A lot of the fear of snakes, and fear is why people run for the spade or whatever first, could be settled by this education thing, but it's so hard to get it out there and try to make people understand. Its like they say, "you can lead a horse to water.....but you can't MAKE it drink!"

Is there any way a network of catchers could run information evenings, maybe even having a few elapids there to show that snakes aren't human-seeking monsters who are all out to get us.

I love snakes, all of them, but as I have said many times in many threads, I am petrified of venomous snakes, and as I can't recognise one from the other, I would run a mile if I ever saw any snake, regardless of what it is!!!! If cornered in my own home, and I have my beloved dogs here, I really couldn't tell you what I would do. I don't think I could bring myself to use a spade.......... if one came in the front door, I'd run out the back screaming till someone noticed and came over to help!!!!! I'm a real coward, and I am one of the ones who would benefit, and would love to attend an info session. Word of mouth helps, once one info session is done, then word may spread and other semi interested people would attend. In any case, it would spread the word from those attendees.

What you are doing is admirable, the world would be a better place if more were as passionate as you about animals, and their safety and well being.


----------



## cris (Jan 30, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> *unless that venomous snake was attached to your kid , why would you need to kill it*




No point taking action until your child is bitten by a deadly snake? What a great safety tip :lol:


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 30, 2009)

Perhaps someone should offer to go out to carbrooksilkies place to have a look around and perhaps suggest things that could be changed to discourage snakes from getting too close to the house instead of banging on while sitting up high on their horses.

When it comes to young kids and snakes the outcome for me would be a no brainer as it is for lots of other people.


----------



## PhilK (Jan 30, 2009)

By the time the snake is attahced to your child it's probably too late to prevent your child from being bitten by removing the snake redbelly..

If you get called out do you ever say "it isn't doing any harm, call me back when it's attached to your kid"?


----------



## malika (Jan 30, 2009)

I believe any mother or father would do anything to protect their children from harm or any threat. Unfortunately for Carbrooksilkies, death from snake bite is a very real threat to his family as they have already lost one family member in their dog having a fatal snake bite. Like any parent whether human or animal they would kill a threat that could harm their offspring no matter what the law. The act of killing snakes is worrisome or carbrooksilkies, so they are obviously looking into a method to deter snakes from the property which is more commendable than killing every snake they come across. At least they are attempting to find some solution.

Have some sensitivity for someone who is only protecting their young from harm as I am sure you would do for your own children. People may not be able to afford the lucsury to relocate because of the threat of harm, so they have to deal with it in the best way that they are able to. Yes unfortunately that may be the result of killing the animals. But being so blunt and rude as you believe that people wont input the information any other way, is only going to deter snake ignorant people from coming to these sites asking for advice. I am thankful that they are at least asking and attempting to find a way to help these animals as to continue a killing spree. 

Carbrooksilkies I hope you haven't been put off by any of the comments on here. Some people are so blunt mainly due to having to deal with people who work with reptiles who really should know better. For my part I am glad that you have looked at other options. Good luck with whatever course of action you should choose to help these beautiful animals.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

it was a point ...snakes get killed because they have been seen in the yard or down the paddock not because they are biting someone ...people jump the gun with snakes instead of watching and actually seeing where its heading to or what its up too they go and get the shovel or gun or boiling water and go and kill it ....that was my point about the only reason i can accept in why you have killed a snake was if it was attached to your child ...not just because it came into your yard geez........


----------



## JasonL (Jan 30, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> well jason how many people have drunk and driven today ?



Lots probably, but their chances of killing a snake whilst driving drunk would be pretty low .


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jan 30, 2009)

I cant beleive this thread hasnt been closed...yet.. theres always SOMEONE thats got to ruin it. i dont think your getting your point across, clearly.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jan 30, 2009)

I have two dogs, two cats(ragdolls and australian shepherds, show animals) that can roam an acre of my two and a half acres, and yes its fenced off, but i agree as if it was my own child. I worry myself sick thinking one day i could come home to one of my animals on the ground dead or nearly due to snake bite. you cannot always stop it, but makes you sick in the stomach to think of it. so dont scare ppl away when they fear for there familys safety, you cant exactly tell a one yr old NOR a 3 yr old to keep away, its like telling a puppy, there inquisitive. so what it looks to me that your saying is if the chid or animal is dumb enough to go near it, its fair game. sorry but if your a relocator RBB i feel sorry for you


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 30, 2009)

thats not what i am saying at all ...i have lived in the bush for half my life ...I have raised 4 kids and have had several pets over a 20 year period...in all that time 4 kids have never been bitten ,yep we had them in the back yard eastern browns,tigers ,rbbs,(lived in nsw before qld) ,,,i lost 2 pets to snake bites...out of many pets ...my kids walking home from school were confronted with snakes ,but never bitten,we bush walked ,never bitten,they swam in creeks ,never bitten,we travelled around Aussie(seen plenty of snakes),never bitten,we worked on sheep farms and kids played in hay sheds ,seen a fair few browns in hay sheds ,never bitten.............why would i kill every snake that crossed my path because of the 'WHAT IF" senario....21 years have past with 4 babies growing to healthy young adults and I didnt have to kill one snake to make that happen..........


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 30, 2009)

The biggest hurdle you have to get over is coming to the realization that you're living in their habitat. If you feel so strongly about the safety of your kids (which is perfectly understandable), you'd have to realize you'll never kill them all and by attempting such a feat risk your own safety in doing so, with that risk you seriously must decide if you want to adapt and learn to live with them, which believe it or not can be made realitively simple with a little bit of understanding and respect....or simply move.

Have you considered doing a relocators course?? Believe it or not they are quite fun and often have people who've never touched a snake before attending them. We're not all freaks  This way it'll save you or your hubby a zillion dollars in relocation costs and give you a broader understanding of the animals you're bunking in with. 

Also remember your kids are never too young to educate in regards to safety with these animals (eg: Not running through long grass, using a torch when navigating around the property at night etc etc)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 30, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Perhaps someone should offer to go out to carbrooksilkies place to have a look around and perhaps suggest things that could be changed to discourage snakes from getting too close to the house instead of banging on while sitting up high on their horses.
> 
> When it comes to young kids and snakes the outcome for me would be a no brainer as it is for lots of other people.


 
If I lived close to him Id love to go and have a look around. 
Try to give some advice, catch a snake or three.
Sounds like fun.
It's not always about the money


----------



## carbrooksilkies (Feb 1, 2009)

man had another real treat last night, was locking up the chooks at 8pm and hear a mouse squeek.. got the torch and right next to me 1.5m away from where the roosters were perched was a beautiful yellow and black carpet snake, that had just caught a rat. so raced away got the wife and went down the road to my neighbours place and got his grade one boy and grade 5 girl and all sat there and watched this carpet snake coild and then eat this rat!!
man they are quick.

man its been a snaky week redbelly sunday, brown m onday night and then carpet last night.

point is i dont kill the harmless ones, never have

this snake would have been 1.2m long probable the prettiest carpet ive ever seen, and ive seen a lot, really distinct yellow and black markings


----------



## carbrooksilkies (Feb 2, 2009)

actually had a look at online pics and it looks like it must have been a jungle python on sat night. not a carpet


----------



## rockman (Feb 2, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Because it's only fair. We are on call 24/7, we have the appropriate experience, equipment and knowledge. We are dealing with potentially deadly animals, we have advertising costs, mobile phones, fuel, cars, business names, tax, insurance, accountants and bills to pay. It is a business and businesses charge money.



I thought if you where so much into saving animals , you would do it for free .
At least the guy is trying NOT to kill them , he is trying to do the right thing . 
In these though times , who has that sort of money to through around ?.


----------



## Danni (Feb 2, 2009)

last time i was at my vets i saw aproduct called "shoo snake" 
here is a little bit about the product

*Snakes have exceptionally sensitive taste and scent organs, a snake can actually taste. The air around itself, the unique blend of natural extracts in ShooSnake gives of a powerful scent and bitter taste, which the snake finds unpleasant, so it goes elsewhere! It does not harm the snake. *

has anyone used this stuff beofre? ... i personally dont need to (yet) as i have never ever come across a wild snake before.


----------



## Drazzy (Feb 2, 2009)

carbrooksilkies said:


> what to do with snakes in backyard



Call a snake catcher if a ven; if a python give it a closer look then take a happy snap.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 2, 2009)

rockman said:


> I thought if you where so much into saving animals , you would do it for free .
> At least the guy is trying NOT to kill them , he is trying to do the right thing .
> In these though times , who has that sort of money to through around ?.


 
I understand you run your own business too, rockman...maybe you should working for free as well?


----------



## rockman (Feb 2, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I understand you run your own business too, rockman...maybe you should working for free as well?



I do run my own business .

BUT ................ i'm not the one that runs around ....says how much you love reptiles and then JAM someone that amount for relocating it . LOL 


And yes .............. i do get asked out often to relocate animals ......... and yes , sometimes its while i'm working in my paying business ..............and yes , i do it for free .................WHY ............. because i know the people cant afford to pay for it and if it came down to it , they would end up killing the snake . 

Thought you would do it for free , you know , free plug for your business and all ............................. then again ...............maybe it's just about the money .


Cheers Jonno


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 2, 2009)

It's all about providing a service, like anything. Plenty of people can't afford things they need - if everybody took pity on those situations we wouldn't charge for any of the work we did. I bet none of the tree-loppers around Brisbane did freebies after the recent storms. 

I've seen enough Carpets, Green Tree's and Whip Snakes in my time...the love of the animals is what makes me run the business - I don't think there's any millionaire snake catchers yet so it's definitely not for the awesome money.


----------



## carbrooksilkies (Feb 3, 2009)

man sorry i ever posted the original question.. you guys need to chill, how about you let each other live and live and not be sooo opinionated and stop trying to run eachothers lives.

opinions are like ****holes everyone has one, doesnt mean we want to hear about it


----------



## JasonL (Feb 3, 2009)

carbrooksilkies said:


> man sorry i ever posted the original question.. you guys need to chill, how about you let each other live and live and not be sooo opinionated and stop trying to run eachothers lives.
> 
> opinions are like ****holes everyone has one, doesnt mean we want to hear about it



Don't worry, most good threads end up like this, just thank your lucky stars you didn't ask about, intergrades, hybrids, opmv, striped diamonds, pet shops selling snakes ect ect... but it's OK, where all friends here..... someone mind helping me with the knife in my back?


----------



## MissJane (Feb 3, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Have you considered doing a relocators course?? Believe it or not they are quite fun and often have people who've never touched a snake before attending them. We're not all freaks  This way it'll save you or your hubby a zillion dollars in relocation costs and give you a broader understanding of the animals you're bunking in with.



What a sensible suggestion. Relocating them personally seems like a reasonable proposition if the OP was otherwise going to kill them anyhow.


----------



## carbrooksilkies (Mar 31, 2009)

*another snake*

Went out to chicken coop yesterday afternoon to check the rat baits and found an awesome carpet snake in the pipe curled around the rat bait. The rats have decreased in numbers, so the snakes are smart enought to know where the rats go for food.

After removing the snake from the pen i took these photos and released it back into the passionfruit vine/ bottlebrush hedge.

Thats 6 snakes in 3mths, rbb,1.5m GTS, 1.2m gts, 70cm GTS, 1.3m junglepython seen eating rat, 40cm GTS and then this carpet


----------



## carbrooksilkies (Mar 31, 2009)

*jungle python*

jungle


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 31, 2009)

Isnt carbrook in the brisbane area?


----------



## JasonL (Mar 31, 2009)

It's a Coastal Carpet


----------



## carbrooksilkies (Mar 31, 2009)

bayside brisbane near redland bay and loganholme


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah mate, just a Carpet.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 31, 2009)

hey Carbrooksilkies. 

i have heard that Guinea Fowl are good at keeping snakes at bay. I have had a few friends with bush properties have them and apparently it works. Try getting a few fertile eggs and hatching them under your silkies, that would be a really cheap option. i doubt once they are bigger they will stay in the chicken coop as they like to roost in the trees (keeping them safe from foxes if u have that problem too). keep feeeding them some grain everyday and they will stay around your place. 

just an idea.


----------



## Jessica_lee (Mar 31, 2009)

Carbrooksilkies, I'm well aware that some people can't afford that sort of money per call out. Snake Catchers probably dont make a huge profit, but it doesnt change the fact that for the amount of snakes you're getting thats alot of money to be spent (And sometimes RBB theres a difference between not wanting to hurt the hip pocket and flat out cant afford it). 

Is your family up-to-date with *first aid*? So if there were to be a bite you would know what to do between the ambulance arriving? That is a very important thing to learn if you are surrounded by venomous snakes. 

Hope you can work something out! Well done for asking for help and not shoveling them. 

Good on you for your peaceful approach! Most people would be shoveling.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 31, 2009)

remove all the stuff lying around on the ground, keep the grass short around the house or area you dont want snake, if there is no food and nowhere for it and the snakes to hide you wont get as many. if you someone was to do it for free would you still kill them or are you just killing them cause you dont wanna pay? thanks.


----------



## matt86 (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it's threads like this that create an even bigger rift between snake lovers, and those who are afraid of snakes. Do people stop and think about what they are saying before they do it, or do some people enjoy taking a backward step in snake education? 

How many idiots out there would grab a shovel, or a plank of wood, or an axe, and try and kill the snake? Here you have a person who quite obviously has respect for wildlife, and is just trying to get some advice from people with more specific knowledge... and he gets slammed for it! 

And before I cop a spray from some of the 'vocal' members... I am well aware of the fact that there are a number of issues at play here.

Yes, all animals, and all snakes in specific, should have the right to live a peaceful existence without threat from human beings.
Yes, all laws should be followed (whether known or not - ignorance is no excuse in a court of law).
Yes, snake catchers should be compensated for their work.

I would just like to say thank you to the individual who had the courage to approach a reptile forum with a very sensitive question/topic. In the future, I would ask that we all stay on topic (let's not start arguing about whether snake removal fees are reasonable or not - didn't really have to go there), provide our advice, and move on. Don't alienate someone who was trying to become more informed. 

We can all whinge about snake haters as much as we like... but lets keep it friendly to visitors, and put a good reputation out there for reptile keepers, so that people are actually open to receiving this 'education' we speak of.


----------



## carbrooksilkies (Mar 31, 2009)

to be fair, i was being a big ignoramus in earlier threads and provoking response so deserved comments i got, at least i got a bit of a laugh out of it.

For what its worth, i'll restate.. ive cleared 40 odd grevilias i put in 4 years ago, clear our 30m of huge rock wall, leveled my rose and gardenia garden from near hous and now have just plain old boring lawn around the whole house so as not to attract any snakes near my kids. 

this significantly changed my yard, but had to do this to keep family safe(R)

I have no stuff laying around, except for beside shed, but i have 200m of double width lillypily hedge 7ft tall, full of green frogs, 100m of muraya hedge and 100m of bottle brush hedge, plus big dam. and we breed silkie chicks and have 4 chicken pens so will always have some rats and mice


yes we have 2 snake bit kits and id sheet on laundry wall

yes kids are always taught snakes are danger, and i did not show my little one this one i picked up and had on my hand, arm neck.

the place is a veritable annimal haven, including snakes, with no dogs or cats to bother them... im happy to live with non vens, but this post was about seeking a solution to vens, im not a mindless destuctive killer, but will do ANYTHING to remove harm/ risk to my kids...


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Mar 31, 2009)

as much as i hate how redbellie comes across in her threads sometimes i think she nailed the first post she did
then it was followed with any Keepers want to have/ collect some WC's
after that she went typical redbellie again...
but so did a couple others....
educating the general public is first step.... i used to kill snakes due to the way my family is and the to protect my family reason, wasn't till i later learned to appreciate them through being bit, then i did a ven handling course and it woke me up to a majority of the myths... this will flare the flamers but i have relocated a couple times back home within 5km of location for friends of mine..... all are ready with the shovel if i say i can't come or if i tell them to just leave it be it will move on, and this is because they hate them and won't pay for a catcher to relocate them.... so i did it for them, it's frustrating as hell when they are stuborn... just like my family, they won't call. it's straight to the brooms or shovel, and the victims were often keelbacks, young EB's and GTS's.
i understand why snake catchers charge, it's like jonno said. fuel, time, calls, occupational risk ect.
some are bit much, but there are catchers out there that only ask for fuel cover as they enjoy the thrill of a catch, and have a love and respect for reptiles at thier best, in nature. thats my drive as well. 

i've learnt that they Will leave you alone if You leave them alone, even in the pit......
they are an animal with the potential to kill. they don't look to kill us and will generally get out of our way at all cost.....


this thread reminded me of a catcher a friend of mine called around for a brown in her yard. his charge was $20 for not finding it, and $50 for finding it.
then he rocks up in thongs, t shirt and stubbies. goes looking for it for 10 mins then tells her that a slow moving snake is a ven, and 1 that is really on the go is a python!!!!:shock:
the reasons being that a ven and colubrid doen't need to work hard to find or kill it's food so therefore it moves slow all the time. and that python is fast non stop because it's gotta constrict and hunt further distances......!!!
i was just ***, did he look like he was on drugs???:shock:
and followed on and explained some of the differences to her,
so sometimes it's a wonder how a few removers even get thier permit to start with,

anyway this thread kinda went of topic big time:lol:


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 31, 2009)

carbrooksilkies said:


> to be fair, i was being a big ignoramus in earlier threads and provoking response so deserved comments i got, at least i got a bit of a laugh out of it.
> 
> For what its worth, i'll restate.. ive cleared 40 odd grevilias i put in 4 years ago, clear our 30m of huge rock wall, leveled my rose and gardenia garden from near hous and now have just plain old boring lawn around the whole house so as not to attract any snakes near my kids.
> 
> ...




yes atm myself and redbellybite are working out a positive solution for you... ill be making a trip to see you soonish to have a look around


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 31, 2009)

carbrooksilkies said:


> to be fair, i was being a big ignoramus in earlier threads and provoking response so deserved comments i got, at least i got a bit of a laugh out of it.
> 
> For what its worth, i'll restate.. ive cleared 40 odd grevilias i put in 4 years ago, clear our 30m of huge rock wall, leveled my rose and gardenia garden from near hous and now have just plain old boring lawn around the whole house so as not to attract any snakes near my kids.
> 
> ...


 
understand what you are getting at, yes they are a risk to kids, bite is unlikely, but still a risk. even if you did a course and learnt how to catch them so you dont have to worry about calling people all the time, or start trapping mice and rats from your chicken pens, we keep chickens and birds aswell. we have lots of rats and mice, but seem to lack in snakes. we could go there on a night and set a few mouse traps and catch about 7 mice, also lift up tin and grab mice and rats, which end up getting a plank of wood or an axe hitting them, we got down there numbers a lot. maybe start baiting, risk that they will crawl into chicken pen and chickens will eat them and die, we have seen our chickens eat mice, we have actually fed some to them, they eat anything :lol: hope somebody or something helps to solve your problem, do you know how to identify all the local snakes, cause you would be getting some species which are mildy venomous and are no threat aswell and dangerous ones. thanks.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 31, 2009)

to be fair, i was being a big ignoramus in earlier threads and provoking response so deserved comments i got, at least i got a bit of a laugh out of it......WELL Craig this is something when can agree on  ...sturdy is a good guy and hope between you and him your encounters shall be more of a pleasant experiance then an over dramatised fear ...I am sooooooooo glad Craig you have seen the light mate.. best of luck and give us updates and more pictures in the future ..cheers


----------



## eipper (Mar 31, 2009)

I charge 100 and that give you 1/2 hour on site, if you want longer its more.

I am based in the Logan area.

24/7.

To the people who knock the relocators that do it properly....without harming the snakes and that having Public liability insurance, are licenced and have the experience to deal with any Australian snake safely, I suggest you work it out. (Having a crack at anyone in Particular)

Cheers,
Scott
0419 328 251


----------



## carbrooksilkies (Apr 12, 2009)

ok another unknown snake what sort is this caught in garden very slow moving in the cold multch.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 12, 2009)

yellow faced whip snake, its mildy venomous so its not to worry about


----------



## cris (Apr 12, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> yellow faced whip snake, its mildy venomous so its not to worry about



I was thinking the same, not much else looks like that, I havnt ever sen a slow one, but i guess they would be if they are cold.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 12, 2009)

damn it imalways trying to attract snakes to the yard,no luck


----------



## RELLIK81 (Apr 12, 2009)

how much is it generaly to get a snake catcher to remove a snake??
i was under the assumption it was quite expensive...


----------



## AUSGECKO (Apr 12, 2009)

inappropriate


----------



## souldoubt (Apr 12, 2009)

from my understanding theres quite a few people with damage mitigation permits who will remove snakes for a small donation which often goes back into reptile conservation....obviously you have to find those ones though


----------



## carbrooksilkies (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks this one went for a 5km drive down to native dog creek reserve.... thanks!!


----------

